

Contest: write a Cocoa-based web application, win a free iPad - sleepycat
http://www.bombaxtic.com/contest

======
jws
Buy a $199 dev kit, write an application, and get a chance at a $829 prize?

Do the people entering this contest expect fewer than 5 entrants?

Does Bombaxtic think their potential customers are idiots?

